
MacBook keyboard problems: Apple fails to halt class action over flawed design - sarcasmatwork
https://www.zdnet.com/article/macbook-keyboard-problems-now-apple-fails-to-halt-class-action-over-flawed-design/
======
BossingAround
I could respect the design if it was working. However, the design
malfunctions, and therefore, regardless of the feeling one gets while typing,
it's a faulty design.

I lost respect for Apple when they refused to change the butterfly keyboard
for 2 generations of Macbooks, while they already must have known of its
shortcomings since the first Macbook.

They treat their developer/professional community like crap. Whatever doesn't
fit the iPad pro usecase is 2nd-rate. Their announcement of the 16-inch
Macbook Pro was quiet, yet Airpod Pro got a large announcement.

As a developer, at this point, I'd probably rather use Windows than OSX for
non-iOS or non-OSX development.

~~~
j-pb
And it's not even that all the developers are just resistant to change and
refusing to come to the blessed iPad Pro land.

I'd GLADLY write all my software on an iPad Pro. But it's just impossible.

Apple is like "this iPad Pro is THE device for creatives, like artists,
writers, and social science majors" \- "yeah but what about us Developers" \-
"you're not creatives?! continue making us money code monkey and hit those
butterfly keys"

------
andrei_says_
I love Louis Rossmann's commentary on this.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfSkgizGd0A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfSkgizGd0A)

Apple knowingly sells a faulty product, for a fourth year now. In other cases
they've fixed the defect; in this case they only introduced a repair program.

Rossmann of course is way more informative and colorful in his delivery. Well
spent 8 minutes.

~~~
unlinked_dll
Rossman also knowingly imported counterfeit goods and bitched to the internet
about Apple "having the feds" seize them at the port of entry.

~~~
andrei_says_
What makes you choose such extremely authoritarian language while omitting the
details?

What makes you bring this completely unrelated statement to the conversation?

Why would you need to use whataboutism, a known fallacy, to discredit
Rossmann?

------
aetherspawn
I’ve had mine for 2 years now and had zero issues.

Should I be worried?

~~~
shepardrtc
No, just take an air can to it every once in a while. I don't know how other
people treat their expensive electronics, but its certainly not a hardened,
combat-zone machine. I work outside all the time and dust and crap get all
over it. No issues. I can only imagine that people are eating above the
keyboard and then not cleaning it off. I spray mine off every so often and its
been great. But people like to whine, so...

~~~
perrylaj
Apple didn't institute a repair program for "whiners". They didn't change the
construction of the new MBP keyboard because people whined.

I work indoors 99% of the time, in relatively clean environment. Have had 2
keyboards that had issues with keys sticking, double tapping, or failing to
register presses. Compressed air would sometimes work for a while, sometimes
not. Have to take it in and wait multiple days for it to be fixed. My company
has had multiple 2017 and 2018 macbooks need to be sent in for service because
of broken keys (I'm migrating to my new machine this weekend so they can send
my 2017 in for refurb/repair).

You've been lucky, and I'm glad you haven't had issues, but many of us have.
We're not all as lucky as you are.

------
shepardrtc
I've been using a butterfly keyboard daily for 8 months now and I still love
it.

~~~
heyoni
Gonna hop on this bandwagon and echo the sentiment. It’s a great keyboard,
until your command key breaks. I’m just replacing chunks of text all over the
place with just ‘c’ :/

~~~
cjcampbell
Mine is in for repair now. Not fully broken but not registering a good portion
of the time. Lived with it for months until I could find a convenient time to
part with my laptop for a few days.

I also was more or less happy with the design prior to this (since the
introduction of the butterfly keyboard in 2016).

~~~
heyoni
I’m trying to do it but it’s a work laptop. Which mean work has to get me a
replacement first, then I need to transfer everything over, and then transfer
everything back...I think I’m going to be living that external keyboard life
for a while :/

------
tobyhinloopen
Good. Justice!

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments here.

